# Bees that don't want to leave my water meter box



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Set a nuc (or hive) with drawn comb beside the meter box and smoke them out of the box and into the nuc (or hive).


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

A little lemon grass oil in the nuc will probably help too. If you really think the are AHB you probably don't want them in your Bee Yard.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not familiar with water meter boxes (so not sure what size they are), but wondering if you could take a frame of drawn comb and put in there. I would assume most of the bees would move onto the comb (since they don't have any) and you then just life the frame out.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd try this: Place a 10 frame deep, without a bottom board directly atop the water meter. Place a frame of open brood in the 10 frame box, along with frames of foundation or drawn comb if you have it. Stick a top on it and let it sit there over night. I'd bet they'd move up into it, as long as they don't have comb drawn in the water meter.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Try coaxing them out with open larva combs. Slip a comb down, when it's covered in bees, lift it out and put in box, repeat. The queen will get on one and get transferred to the box, maybe even the first one, as she'll be investigating any foreign brood combs that come down. Once you see them staying in the box and nasonoving, then smoke that meter box heavy and drive them out into the brood box. Good luck.


----------



## Michael Carnahan (Apr 4, 2014)

Place and bait a nuc box just above the water meter box. Smoke as many bees as you can into the air and fill the meter box up with Packing Peanuts. Adding the Packing Peanuts takes away the void the bees were looking for when they moved in. Leave the meter box lid off and watch the bees move into the nuc. Good Luck


----------



## a_bee_in_az (Apr 11, 2016)

My god these are some really good ideas. Big thanks!

I was able to lure them out and now I'm really thinking about using the packing peanuts to fill up the space (I think we might have broadcasting meters now?) so that no one else takes up in the box.

This was a real pickle and I know it will happen again to us or one of our neighbors, so I am so glad to now have many ideas on how to solve it even faster next time. 

I had initially though the box being set in the ground was going to be a real pickle but in this thread are so many solutions to that part. +10 Bee Experience points to me today.


----------

